# Codes NEW edition vs PREVIOUS edition for PE Exam



## PowerStroke79_PE (Jan 11, 2016)

Maybe someone has asked this question, and if so I apologize, but I couldn't find an answer to my question. I have the IBC 2015 version, is it a big deal to use it vs the IBC 2012? Also, I have AISC construction manual 13th edition, and not the 14th edition. Same goes for ACI in having the 2014 and 2008, but NOT the 2011. The NCEES list the previous editions for ACI and IBC, would I be at risk of delayed performance on the exam or using changed procedures vs old ones? The firm I work for uses old codes. I've never been able to get accustomed to using them so I used the codes I had from undergraduate and now graduate school. As it turns out the listed codes for NCEES is right in between that gap of undergrad and grad school.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## thekzieg (Jan 11, 2016)

Having the newest version of the IBC shouldn't be an issue, but I would make sure to familiarize yourself with what's been changed from the previous version (There will be handy black bars in the margins where they've made changes). From what I've seen of the changes, there isn't a whole lot being revised that would impact structural designs, however they are changing a few of the Live Load and Use and Occupancy categories as well as adding an alternate way to calculate Live Load Reductions. It's easy enough to find pdf versions of the 2012 IBC and compare the two.

I used the 13th edition of the AISC manual for my exam (Oct 2015) and it was totally fine.

As for the ACI 2014, they've made some serious revisions to how the code is organized, but I personally think that it's way easier to understand. I'm not as familiar with the ACI as with other codes, but it's my understanding that they're not changing the actual design equations so much as just changing where things are located within the code. I used the ACI 2008 for the test. Again, checking the pertinent equations/limit states against the NCEES recommended code would be sufficient.

Hope this helps!


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks for reply. Very helpful! I will look into the IBC changes. I am gonna go ahead and stick to my AISC 13th edition and save on that money. I was very much used to my ACI 2008, but I've made a real effort to transition to the 2014 version. It is definitely different to work with.


----------



## ptatohed (Jan 11, 2016)

Hemi79 said:


> Maybe someone has asked this question, and if so I apologize, but I couldn't find an answer to my question. I have the IBC 2015 version, is it a big deal to use it vs the IBC 2012? Also, I have AISC construction manual 13th edition, and not the 14th edition. Same goes for ACI in having the 2014 and 2008, but NOT the 2011. The NCEES list the previous editions for ACI and IBC, would I be at risk of delayed performance on the exam or using changed procedures vs old ones? The firm I work for uses old codes. I've never been able to get accustomed to using them so I used the codes I had from undergraduate and now graduate school. As it turns out the listed codes for NCEES is right in between that gap of undergrad and grad school.
> 
> Thanks in advance,


It sounds like you are taking the Structural PM depth?  I took Transpo but the advice is the same - if you want to give yourself the greatest advantage you can, study from and bring to the exam the code/reference editions listed on the NCEES exam outline.


----------



## thekzieg (Jan 11, 2016)

Hemi79 said:


> Thanks for reply. Very helpful! I will look into the IBC changes. I am gonna go ahead and stick to my AISC 13th edition and save on that money. I was very much used to my ACI 2008, but I've made a real effort to transition to the 2014 version. It is definitely different to work with.


It also doesn't hurt to just bring both the 2008 and the 2014 ACI and work primarily out of the 2008 since that is what you're most comfortable with. You might also be able to find coworkers willing to lend you the NCEES recommended code versions?

I borrowed as much as I could from coworker and old classmates to keep the costs down!


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Jan 13, 2016)

Yes I do plan to take the Structural depth exam. I have decided to get the editions listed by NCEES. But I agree, I will take both versions to the exam. I plan to order the CERM 15th edition, Practice problems companion, Structural Depth reference manual and the structural depth practice exams. For the morning part of the exam I think I'll be taking Test Masters. Any other recommendations?

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## ptatohed (Jan 13, 2016)

Hemi79 said:


> Yes I do plan to take the Structural depth exam. I have decided to get the editions listed by NCEES. But I agree, I will take both versions to the exam. I plan to order the CERM 15th edition, Practice problems companion, Structural Depth reference manual and the structural depth practice exams. For the morning part of the exam I think I'll be taking Test Masters. Any other recommendations?
> 
> Thanks for the replies.


My personal advice is that you don't confuse yourself with duplicate codes.  I recommend using only the codes NCEES lists.  For classes, consider EET.  They get really good reviews around here.


----------

